# Glueing soapstone question



## Rolland

I have a piece of soapstone I would like to turn, is there any special glue needed or is CA ok for holding the tube. I have some epoxy as well as Gorilla glue just not sure what works best. I am venturing into an unknown area again. I thought I might coat the bore with thin CA first to seal it but not sure so............help. My Woodchuck should be here Monday.


----------



## JAZNCARR

hey man  CA will work and gorilla glue will too, its all personal preference.. as for coating the bore with ca  don't you do that when you glue the tube in???


----------



## Old Lar

I usually use the white gorilla glue and let is sit overnight.  It will work in a couple hours, but I usually have enough blanks glued ahead so I don't need to rush it.


----------



## rherrell

You're right about using thin CA to stabilize the hole before gluing the tube. I use med. CA to glue the tube. I've made quite a few alabaster pens and I use thin CA CONSTANTLY while turning, it helps to hold everything together! I ASSume that soapstone would be quite similar.

If you're waiting for your Woodchuck to turn your soapstone just be careful, a carbide tool can do alot of damage. In fact, when I turn alabaster I just get it round with a skew and then do most of the shaping with sandpaper. You'll be surprised at how well this works, the stone is so soft that it goes really fast and you have alot more control. One mistake with a chisel and it's all over.


----------



## G1Pens

I completed my first soapstone recently. Make sure you get 100% coverage when gluing in the tube. My first attempt blew up during sanding. Apparently the glue (CA) did not bond between the soapstone and tube at one end. Then next time I put more glue and it came out great.

The soapstone I had, turned like butter. I have a PenPro. I was afraid it would tear up the stone, so I used my skew and had no issues in turning.


----------



## Whaler

I use medium CA to glue up my soapstone and have never had a problem. I turn with a Hunter carbide tool and it works great, take light cuts.


----------



## Mr Vic

Additionally, make sure you have a means of good dust collection. When sanding you are creating a very fine dust essentially talcum powder. If you have a smooth floor it can turn into a skating rink.


----------



## Rolland

Thanks for all the replys, it helps to have advise when you plan on jumping into the deep water. I have a vaccum system set up on the lathe that helps a bunch also saves on cleanup of strings when turning the various acrylics. The woodchuck is new so I will get some practice prior to turning good stuff.


----------

